
Turing Learning breakthrough: Computers can now learn from pure observation - pebblexe
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/234669-turing-learning-breakthrough-computers-can-now-learn-from-pure-observation
======
pebblexe
As the paper notes, this is a different perspective on generative adversarial
networks:

    
    
      Goodfellow et al. (2014) proposed generative adversarial nets
      (GANs). GANs, while independently invented, are essentially
      based on the same idea as Turing Learning.

